# My first sailfish on my kayak



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

<SPAN lang=EN>

I was in Navarre fishing the PRFA tournament Saturday and I was trolling about 3 miles out when my rod just started going down so I set the hook and this fish took off screaming my drag then it came up tail walking all over the place. So I got my camera phone out and fought the fishwith one hand and try to get some pics with other. So unlike my tarpon I gota few pics of the fish





































Not the best pics in the world but it's kinda hard to battle a sailfish by yourself and take picsbut I got her up andgot the hook outand she was off.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome... you have a pair for sure to be out there yakkin it up


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet, I bet you weren't sure who had who.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Dang man,that is spectacular! Congratulations on the awesome catch!


----------



## Debt-Finder (Jun 21, 2008)

Sail from a yak is some serious fishing. Awesome catch!!


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Just to awesome, great catch!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

GREAT fishing!!! GREAT fishing!!!

Jim


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Bad to the Bone man! That is a really big Sail! Awesome release!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

About 20 years ago My buddy, my son and I were fishing in our bass boat about 1 mile off Ft Walton and hung a 6' sail on bass tackle. We chased that fish for almost 2 hours before we broke it off at the boat. I got a pic similar to yours and still enjoy the memories. I thought we had done something special, but to catch one from a kayak is a real special feat. You should be written up in Ripleys Believe it or Not!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I think you were the ultimate winner of the tournament. I would have traded all those checks for that fish!:clap:clap


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks man


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats Awesome!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

hey man............that is freaking awesome! And better yet you released it to fight again. Its a once in a lifetime things to catch a sail in this area off of a yak.........and for you to release it says so much for your sportsmanship.................CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Catching a sail in a boat has gotta be great but catching it out of a yak!!!! Heck Ya! AWESOME job!:letsdrink Congrats!!!:clap


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

A sail is an awesome catch any day, but from a kayak, wow, very cool.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

my hats off too ya. man, that must have been fun.:bowdown


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

> *[email protected] (9/20/2009)*I think you were the ultimate winner of the tournament. I would have traded all those checks for that fish!:clap:clap




Tex is right - that is awesome. It's a big sail too. Pretty ballsy... taking pictures and all while fighting a sail in your yak.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Way to go Brandon!!!! :bowdown I have been very impressed with your kayak fishing skills since I met you at the King of Crab Island kayak tournament where you did very well with 2nd place out of all the yakersand caught 11 kings on a slow king fishing day! 

Put "VHF Radio" on your wish list. Next time you hook a fish like that I can paddle out there to you after you hook up andget a pic of you holding it. It was cool that you got a pic of it jumping though.But, itwould have beena good additiontoSHOW that you caught a sailfishalmost as long as your a 9-foot kayak!!!!!!!!!!! :takephoto

U R the Man!

Kreg


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Aweome! I can't wait to catch my first kayak billfish. Those are pretty good pics too considering you had to take them yourself.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

:clap:clap GREAT job !!! ... seems like Navarre is getting Hot again after a lull in the action ... may have to head out there this week ... Congrats !! :clap


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

AWESOME! I admire you yak guys. Thanks for sharing and congratulations...


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

OPEN to Fishing in the Gulf off Navarre / Portofino if anyone else is considering going Tuesday ... PM me if you're going :letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

you guy's want to add sail's to the kayak division next year? j/k

nice fish 

scot


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

OUTRAGEOUS! You and the guy with the big tarpon,... impressive catches anywhere...but even more so here on the panhandle. Well Done!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Brandon and I were the only crazy kayakers out there at Navarre Beach that I noticed. He was just crazier for going back out *3 miles* with storms still brewing around us. 

I had fought something big for 45 min on a cobia rodwith 30lb test not too far out. My guess it that it was about a6-7 foot shark although at the time I was hoping it was a big cobia. I decided to cut the line, reel in a king that had been on the other line for 45 minutes and head in because the stormsthat had stayed close inland finally developed where I was and hit me hard about 10:15am. I had also noticed lighntning to the SE.

Here is a picof Brandon telling me his sailfish story. I was so excited for him, I forgot to tell him about the big oneI had to cut off. He also caught a 3rd place king for the tournament while he was out there. Killer day Brandon!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Bad to the bone. Fish of a life time.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job Branndon! Hope them sails stick around in the later months. Maybe we could have a sail tourny. PC has been seeinga good amount on the pier. But hard to get to eat.They wont touch a live bait.


----------



## bweprowlin (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Brandon, Congrats on your sail! WHAT A CATCH!! I saw you out by old pier I was free diving off of my 13' prowler. I been a couple times in the gulf, fishing for king but have had no success yet. Maybe sometime this weekend...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, did it hit a live or dead bait?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*That is the coolest thing I've ever seen.Great job, and to get pics to look back on in the future is sweet, and a clean release too, Dang!!!:bowdown*


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

> *tunapopper (9/22/2009)*Just out of curiosity, did it hit a live or dead bait?


It hit live bait


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice job on the Sailfish!!!! Have you tried standing up with your pontoons? Is it more stable with them? 

Thanks,

Darren


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

> *HAG 90 10 (9/23/2009)*Nice job on the Sailfish!!!! Have you tried standing up with your pontoons? Is it more stable with them?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Darren


Thanks! They make your kayak way more stable. I have tryed standing up with them and they may work better for that but I dont like to stand up in any kayak but thats just me.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

awesome!!!! thats amazing!


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

hands down, the coolest thing ive ever seen.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

that is freaking awesome!


----------

